# star soda water - coke



## Trying not to break it (Nov 24, 2005)

hi everyone, dug this today, it's embossed soda water. property of coca cola bottling co. con. 6 fl. oz. design pat. # dates june 1, 1926.  embossed on base CRASS ? in large letters.  any information on value would be appreciated.  thanks   rhona


----------



## madman (Nov 25, 2005)

hey rhona nice find, your bottle is a flavor bottle,  it didnt contain coke, im guessing 30tys on the date, i must say you have found some interesting bottles. that dads throwaway is very cool mike


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 26, 2005)

hi mike, thanks for looking, any ideal of value, would it be worth tumbling?  the half gal dad's root beer looks a lot neater then the scan shows.   thanks  rhona


----------



## madman (Nov 27, 2005)

im guessing the flavor bottle to be worth 5 -10, the dads is probably worth more! those throwaway bottles are gaining popularity, if you can get the cola bottle tumbled cheap go for it  mike


----------



## we3kingsrus (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Rhona, Got one just like it but is does not have the CRASS on the base it has RICHMOND VA on the bottom. Do you know what the CRASS stands for? Thinks 3kings


----------



## capsoda (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Rona, Nice one. Coke Cola used the square soda water bottle from late 1915 until they went to 10oz bottles or changed brands, the round style was used from 1924 until they went to 10oz bottles or changed brands. The measurements on their soda water bottles and hobble skirts were the same at all critical points so they could be used with the same bottling equipment. I included a pic of some I've dug up. The three on the left are from Frisco City, Al. The one on the right is from Pensacola, Fl. Some soda water bottles go for quite a lot of money. The Hygea Soda bottle { on the right }  is quite rare and would go for  $100 and up. Bottle diggers and collectors around here go nuts over broken ones. I've luckily dug 7 at one place. Frisco City soda water bottles go for $30, so you never know. All these were dug in Pensacola.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry, Here are the pics.


----------



## madman (Nov 28, 2005)

hey warren, the two on the far left have my interest! by the way nice finds!!!! i also have a similar bottle , the bottle rhona posted above is whats called a flavor bottle and is common in these parts, although small citys embossed on base could be rare.  nice topic heres some pix  enjoy  mike


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 28, 2005)

hi mike thanks for the inf.  i have a tumbler now, i guess i want to know would it be worth more if i tumble it?  nice bottles mike.      hi 3kings,the crass i think is a subsidary of coke.  i just found a acl crass bottle, dates 1944.  on the back of the bottle it has "property of coca-cola bottling co, cambridge, ohio. i havn't try to clean it a lot as i might mess up the label.    hi warren,  thanks for all the information, looks like you found really good ones.   thanks all,  rhona  ps pick of acl crass


----------



## madman (Nov 30, 2005)

wow that crass bottle is very interesting, although i have no info, if i had my own tumber all would be tumbled  mike


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 30, 2005)

hi mike, thanks for looking and replying, i really appreciated it.  what i'm trying to do is get some bottles that i hope i can sell at my 1st bottle show particpation in march. i'm dont' know if i want to sell my coke bottle or not. depends on if i can get my beer bottles to clean up better.  thanks again,   rhona


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (May 25, 2017)

I have one of the square bottom Cocoa Cola Soda water bottles with the six stars around the top. However, it does not have any information on the bottom. I read in capdoda's post that these bottles were  from late 1915 until they went to 10oz bottles or changed brands around 1924. The only other marks in question are located on the very bottom rim of the bottle. They are 1188EG22. Does anyone have any idea as to what these letters and numerals translate too? I am interested in learning the production date of the bottle itself if possible.

Thanks,
James


----------



## whittled (May 26, 2017)

It's likely the Graham Glass Company and production of around 1922 but that's unclear to me anyway. Maybe you'll get more by reading all the way through.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (May 28, 2017)

It's possible that 1188E is what Graham Glass called that shape of bottle.


----------

